# Blades



## thermite (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm new here and just thought I'd ask for a bit of advise.
I play off about 18 and I've been playing for a couple of years now.
I've got a set of Cobra 3100 I/H irons which are kind of muscle backed, game improvement irons with an offset shaft.
I recently got hold of a set of Titleist 735 CM blades for a very good price which were the last in stock where a friend of mine works. He also plays with these irons and I've tried them a few times and they're fantastic to hit. They've got S300 stiff shafts and they feel very soft and positive to hit, I've hit them maybe a dozen times or so, only from 7 iron through to pw but I'm reluctant to start using my brand new set in case they're not really suited for me. What I mean is, I'm worried they may prove too difficult to make progress with at my current skill level. I'm confused here as everything I've heard about blades suggests that they are for skilled players only. I know I've got a long way to go but I love the look and feel of these Titleist irons but I know right now that I wont be able to get the most out of them. Anybody else been in this kind of situation? I'd love to think I could get on with them and improve my handicap.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Blades aren't for everyone, but if you like them, use them. When you can use them, they perform better than anything else. You would probably be better off playing with your muscle backs for now though. You being an 18 and all..a tiny mishit on a blade can be disasterous.


----------



## thermite (Mar 27, 2007)

That's kind of what i'm worried about, They're lovely to hit but I also realise that they can bite back. I'd like to think that they could make me a better player. They certainly make me feel confident to look down on them and I feel I know exactly where the ball is heading but it's the long run that I'm concerned about.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

The 735's are not a true blade. Do you have the Combo Set? Meaning the long irons are cavity backs and the 8 up are semi blades?
True blades are not for a golfer who is currently playing off an 18. Sorry, I do not say that to be rude either. I read all the BS about "Oh blades make me a better ball striker, and I am a 15 handicap" If anyone is a good ball striker they would not be a 15 to begin with.
My advice, like yards said. Try them, if you like them fine, if not sell them. I have a set of muscle back blades and trust me from the 6 iron down I have never used them on the course. I have used the 7 iron up though. I like the feel of them.
I will be playing Cobra Forged CB's this season, which look very much like the 3100 irons you have. I play off a 7 most of the season, and have no desire to play blades.
Try them, you'll soon know if you can play them!
I posted a photo of the MB Irons I own. The sweet spot is dead center and about the size of your little finger tip :laugh:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> The 735's are not a true blade. Do you have the Combo Set? Meaning the long irons are cavity backs and the 8 up are semi blades?
> True blades are not for a golfer who is currently playing off an 18. Sorry, I do not say that to be rude either. I read all the BS about "Oh blades make me a better ball striker, and I am a 15 handicap" If anyone is a good ball striker they would not be a 15 to begin with.


Well, that's kinda true..but I don't judge people by handicap. Some people are great ball strikers, but can't putt to save their lives..Having an 18 isn't to bad..Most likely it's his putting. If he's able to hit those blades at all, that proves what I'm saying..


----------



## thermite (Mar 27, 2007)

That's right, the 7 and down are CB's and the 8, 9 and PW are blades. Like I mentioned earlier, I've only hit 7 upwards and they feel fantastic. I guess I'll need to play with my friends clubs a little more to see whether or not I really want to commit to playing with them and hope I don't spray it all over the place :laugh:


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

You want to get better, take those blades and go to the driving range with them. Crush bucket after bucket of balls and when you go to play on a course use your current irons. Getting used to hitting that tiny sweet spot at the range will make your current irons sweetspot look like a watermelon. I started out playing on an old hand me down set of Wilson blades and did pretty good with them, and when I decided I needed some "new technology" I moved up to a set of Tommy Armour 855s and I could hit those bad boys like it was no ones business. I contribute it to "learning" on the blades.


----------



## flomarilius (Jun 20, 2006)

I know Im not a usual poster around here but I can help you when it comes to this. Listen these blades especially Tittys can be very disaterous to your pride. Personally I would not take those out on the course until Ive shaved another 6-7 strokes off the handicap. Im not going to like I used to shoot 50s then I picked up my iron set and started shooting very low 40s. It takes hours of work to get used to these clubs and sometimes they still give me problems. The S300 might be a little stiff but I dont know ur SS so I cant say. Give them a whack if not just sell em!


----------



## thermite (Mar 27, 2007)

I've been told that a stiff flex could benefit me, I have a reasonably high swing speed. Certainly when I have hit these clubs, I've been very impressed but I was hitting the ball quite consistently at the time. The thing is, after using these a few times, I feel disappointed looking down at my clunky, offset Cobra's


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

thermite said:


> I've been told that a stiff flex could benefit me, I have a reasonably high swing speed. Certainly when I have hit these clubs, I've been very impressed but I was hitting the ball quite consistently at the time. The thing is, after using these a few times, I feel disappointed looking down at my clunky, offset Cobra's


I had the same problem with the looks of irons. I had a set of TaylorMade 200's, custom built. Now I loved those irons, and I played damn well with them too. And they were not that bad to look at either, as they did not have a chunky top line. Also they were not really over sized like the RACS.

So I buy a set of Wishon 550C irons. Nice thin top lines. Less offset, smaller head. Forged. I start playing with them, got the lies adjusted and never stopped playing them. I put my 200's back in the bag one day and I could just not get re-adjusted to them. So I traded them in.

Now I have Cobra Forged CB's. They are very similar to the size and shape of my Wishon's. I look at some of these new irons on the market and think "God those are ugly"
But OEM's make them so it is easier to hit golf shots. That is the bottom line. Make the game easy for the masses.

Now your 3100's are not all that clunky looking. But compared to the 735's they look that way.

One suggestion that you should really look after. If you decide you are going to keep those forged irons and like playing them then go get your lie angle checked. Go see a club builder/fitter and get on the lie board and hit some balls. That way you can have the irons adjusted to fit your swing. You will notice an improvement in the ball flight if you have this done.

I have come to love the feel of forged irons. It is great that some OEM's are making forgiving irons and yet they are forging them. Gives us the best of both worlds.


----------

